
Jack Dorsey Is At Twitter Officially On Tuesday Afternoons - drp4929
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/09/jack-dorsey-im-at-twitter-on-tuesday-afternoons-and-all-my-reports-moved-back-to-costolo-in-january/
======
dwj
I guess the 16-hour workday thing didn't work out.

------
drp4929
He is focusing on brand and logo.

